# Arroyo City Report - 9/23



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

This week started with our first significant rain in some time. We didn’t even get on the water Saturday. This change in the weather also re-shuffled the deck and scattered fish. As a result, Sunday was tough. By Monday fish had begun to regroup and we found good numbers of fish where they had been the previous week in the northwest end of Peyton’s, particularly in the afternoon. 

As the week settled in, the basic pattern that emerged was south in the morning, north in the afternoon. There are loads of tailing fish all around the ICW South of the Dunkin House as well as the back side of 3 Islands and along the dumps in South Cullen’s. There have also been lots of fish early in the morning at Stover’s.

By noon these fish have been quitting so I have been heading North. I have found scattered fish behind Bird Island and on the East shoreline of Green Island but it has been more productive to just keep going to Peyton’s and fishing the North end of Peyton’s (yes, I have been burning a lot of gas this week). The fish there are all along the west shoreline and along the outside.

For what it’s worth, I fished out of Port Mansfield one day this week and did not find much to the north (I didn’t look around that much because I knew there fish in Peyton’s). 

Dove season opens this weekend and there are tons of dove still around. The ducks showed up in mass this week. Hopefully we have enough fresh water to keep them from just pushing through.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Gotta luv those reds. What weight rod are you using?


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh man...that place looks incredible. I'm talking with my uncle right now about planning a trip to fish with you sometime in late March...is that a good time of year?


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

I generally use 6, 7, or 8 weight rods. Personally, I prefer slower action rods (at least slower on the spectrum of saltwater rods) because they load faster. I will sacrifice distance for a quick load most of the time.

As far as time of year goes, March is a toss up. This year, March was great. It was stable and the wind wasn't horrible. Generally I prefer March over April.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you guys on the Arroyo and that part of the bay experiencing any red tide, or problems with salinity right now?


----------



## jsinac (Jan 18, 2010)

From the Brownsville paper:

Texas Parks and Wildlife is reporting it found red tide in the Brownsville Ship Channel.

The agency says on Wednesday it sent biologist to the channel after receiving reports of stressed and/or dead fish in the area.

Biologists found dead fish, discolored water and aerosols characteristic of a Karenia brevis bloom in the ship channel and San Martin Lake, TPW said in a statement.

Among the dead fish were red drum, southern flounder, striped mullet, croaker, and spotted seatrout.

Texas Parks and Wildlife says a water sample confirmed high concentrations of K. brevis as well as Prorocentrum micans, a nontoxic species, at lower concentrations.

So far there is no evidence the red tide has made its way to South Padre Island.


I haven't seen any hint of red tide anywhere north of South Cullen's, which is as far south as I have been fishing the last couple of weeks.

As far as salinity, I don't think we are having any issues. The snook fishing in the Arroyo has been lousy all summer, which may be a sign of relatively high salinity, but we still have plenty of shrimp and crabs in the bay and in the Arroyo. It is definitely dry in the Valley, but there has at least been at least some rain, including a pretty good shower last Thursday.


----------

